# Laptop keeps shutting down suddenly



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Hi all - would greatly appreciate some help.

I have a Samsung RV510 laptop running Windows 7, have had it for just over a year with no problems, until Tuesday night when it died all of a sudden after being on for maybe 30 minutes. I was on the internet, probably facebook or similar and a livestreaming site for a TV show. I started it up again and it ran fine back on the same websites.

On Wednesday I was using it in the evening, then let it go to sleep for a few hours while I did other things. Came back to it in the evening and it wouldn't reboot at all. Eventually got it going with the help of Safe Mode and decided to run a virus scan (Avira), 15 minutes into this the laptop died again. Got it going again in normal mode and it ran fine.

Thursday night, used it for 4 or 5 hours with no problems until it died again with no warning. I tried powering it back on and selected to run Windows normally, but it wouldn't start up, so I powered back off using the power button and left it off.

I started it up tonight and got a different message regarding Startup Repair which I ran and my laptop started normally after this was done. I decided to run the virus scan again but the laptop died within 3 minutes of it starting. Powered on normally again and died within a few minutes (no programs open) so I powered it on and into safe mode and it is working.

There doesn't seem to be one particular program that is causing it to shut down suddenly like this, so I wondered if anyone had any thoughts as to what it could be before I spend a lot of money calling someone out.

It has been running off mains power each time except for Wednesday when it was unplugged and running off the battery.

Many thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you installed any new software (Drives, programs, etc.) or hardware (RAM, Flash Drive) lately?

What are the temps of the laptop? If you place you hand on the bottom of the laptop on a scale of 1 - 10 how hot is it? (10 being super hot)

Does the computer reboot at all in safe mode?


----------



## Kshahzad (May 15, 2012)

check your rams if that working properly ........... some times this error come because of ram 

Khurram Shahzad


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Have you installed any new software (Drives, programs, etc.) or hardware (RAM, Flash Drive) lately?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I downloaded a program on Tuesday night before the laptop died for the first time. It has now been uninstalled, laptop worked fine after posting last night and I thought it was that program however it just died again tonight, currently back in safe mode.

Laptop is very cool to touch, base currently 1/10, when you posted last night it was about a 2/10.

Do you mean will it restart normally after being in safe mode? If so the answer is yes, I restarted it into normal mode last night and it was fine for the 3 hours I was using it. Just had it on for 20 minutes in normal and it crashed.


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Kshahzad said:


> check your rams if that working properly ........... some times this error come because of ram
> 
> Khurram Shahzad


Thank you for your reply - how would I check this?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Bad Ram will not cause a computer to just shut down like that. You would get a BSOD if ram was the cause. Overheating can do that though. How is the airflow on the exhaust vent of the laptop? Is the top of the laptop hot to the touch? It may also be the power adapter or plug. Does it do the same thing when running on battery only?


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Bad Ram will not cause a computer to just shut down like that. You would get a BSOD if ram was the cause. Overheating can do that though. How is the airflow on the exhaust vent of the laptop? Is the top of the laptop hot to the touch? It may also be the power adapter or plug. Does it do the same thing when running on battery only?


Laptop is currently very cool, there is a little airflow, and that is also cool. Laptop is also very quiet, I assume if it was overheating it would be noisier?

I rarely have the laptop running off the battery, only if I'm out with it. It was on battery power on Wednesday when it refused to wake up for a while, but did not crash as it has done the other times.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool and little airflow means it's not overheating then. Try running it on the battery only for awhile to see if the problem occurs. When plugged into the power adapter did you move the laptop and it shut down? I'm trying to see if the power plug on the laptop has become loose!


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Cool and little airflow means it's not overheating then. Try running it on the battery only for awhile to see if the problem occurs. When plugged into the power adapter did you move the laptop and it shut down? I'm trying to see if the power plug on the laptop has become loose!



Nope, once I am settled with my laptop I (and it) rarely move! :blush:

I will restart into normal mode and unplug and see if it happens then.

Thank you for your help so far.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your welcome! If the laptop is plugged and unplugged many, many times I have seen the power port on the laptops motherboard become losse and cause the issue your experiencing. Seeing as you have not updated any drivers and only installed and then unistalled one program I don't see software being an issue here. If you don't mind, what was the program? Some software makes changes that can cause issues!


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Your welcome! If the laptop is plugged and unplugged many, many times I have seen the power port on the laptops motherboard become losse and cause the issue your experiencing. Seeing as you have not updated any drivers and only installed and then unistalled one program I don't see software being an issue here. If you don't mind, what was the program? Some software makes changes that can cause issues!


First of all I am currently running on battery power and just had to reboot after a crash so it is not just when plugged in!

It was* iLivid* - I was trying to livestream something and thought I needed that for it, but turned out I did not so uninstalled it last night.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

When it crashes are you getting blue screens or by crashing you mean shutting down?


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> When it crashes are you getting blue screens or by crashing you mean shutting down?


Shutting down, sorry if that was unclear :smile:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Bare with me here as online troubleshooting is not as easy as being there in person. Was it doing that before you installed iLivid?


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> Bare with me here as online troubleshooting is not as easy as being there in person. Was it doing that before you installed iLivid?


To my recollection it's never died like this before installing ilivid. It's seemingly random deaths too, doesn't seem to be any reason behind them.

I have uninstalled it now, via uninstall programs in control panel.

I really appreciate the help so will definitely bear with you! Thanks again.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If you installed that very recently then try a sytem restore to a date before you installed it. It's a video type program and as such may have removed something that was needed by other hardware when it was unistalled.


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

So I haven't posted here for a while as I thought the problem was fixed, I ran a system restore from a backup and all has been well. 

Until last night when the laptop died again suddenly. I tried starting it again but it shut straight down.

Ran it tonight no problems for maybe 6 hours when it died again. Tried starting up and it died pretty quickly.

Pretty cool to the touch so has not started overheating.

Only things I can think I reinstalled after the restore we're google chrome, and the drivers for my printer.

Any follow up thoughts?


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Click on Start and then Control Panel. In the top right View with Large Icons.
Click on System/then Advanced System Settings/then under the Advanced tab Startup and Recovery click on Settings. Under System failure uncheck where it says automatically restart. Now click OK.

Now see if when it crashes it leaves a BLUE Screen. If it does then right down what it says and post it here.


----------



## purplestar (May 26, 2012)

Just tried the advice above but nothing changed when it died this time, no blue screens or anything.

Thanks for all the advice so far!


----------



## staceygarf (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello, 
I have the same laptop, brought end jan 2012, in March the laptop went blue, couldnt do anything with it, not even turn it on, sent back to Samsung for repairs, they replaced the hard-drive and sent it back to me, 
worked fine for 6 weeks, then the laptop would turn itself off unexpected, between every couple hours or 10 minutes, I have since worked out it would only do this when connected to the mains, 
I have since phoned samsung 6 times, they have just collected it and have replaced the charger, i got it back, plugged it in, 10 minutes later its turned itself back off. I have been told that it is now the motherboard, I am now currently sending back the laptop and getting a refund, the laptop is 6 months old, been sent to repair twice and has cost me a forune in phonecalls. Hope this helps, its very stressful! I dont have the time to charge the laptop up then use it. 
I will be going back to Dell


----------

